# soap won't trace



## bassmaster17327

So I decided to try making soap using just olive oil as my base, everyone said it would take a long time befor I could use it but I am ok with that. I mixed everything and stired for about 20 minutes and did not get thick enough to trace, I let it sit and have been stirring it about every 15 minutes for the last two hours and it still has not gotten thick enough to trace. Did I do somthing wrong? is this batch ruined?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

How much of each of the ingredients did you use? (olive oil, water, lye).

Do you happen to have a stick blender (immersion blender)? If you do, use one of those to speed up trace, otherwise, just keep stirring.


----------



## lathermaker

One of my first batches of soap was all olive oil. I hand stirred for 2 1/2 hours straight......

Post your formula and we'll tweak it for ya, if it needs it.


----------



## bassmaster17327

I was doing it by hand, I gave up so now I have a bowl of the mixture that is still not hick enough to trace even after sitting overnight. I guess I will throw it away. This is what I used 
16 oz Olive Oil
6.08 oz Water
2.059 oz Lye


----------



## linn

It looks like your lye and water are what SoapCalc lists for the amount of Olive Oil. Why not put it in the crockpot and try cooking it. When it reaches the "vaseline-looking" stage, put it into the mold.


----------



## bassmaster17327

it has been sitting in the bowl overnight, can I still do that? How long should it take in the crockpot? Do i stir in while it is in the crockpot?


----------



## linn

Here is a link to a tutuorial with pictures. Since your soap is already mixed, just put it in the crockpot and turn on low, stirring every 15-20 minutes. The pictures will give you an idea of how the soap looks as it goes through the cook. I can't guarantee this will work, but I suggest trying it before discarding the soap.

http://gracefruit.blogspot.com/2006/01/crock-pot-hot-process-soap-tutorial.html


----------



## lathermaker

Don't throw it out yet. Put the whole mess in a crockpot, set it on high to start. Once the soap starts to cook on the outside (it will look like old vaseline) turn it down to low so it doesn't crawl out of the pot. I stir mine every once in a while. When the whole batch is kind of translucent, stir it really well. Add fragrance at this time if you're using it. Glop it into your mold. You will not be able to pour it. Pound the mold on the counter top to drive out the bubbles.

Let set until cool. Take out and cut into bars. Viola'! you have soap...that can be used immediately because it's already cooked and neutralized.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

When making a 100% Olive Oil soap, I always lower the amount of water. For your recipe, I would have used only 5 oz of water.

As others have said, Hot Process it with a crock pot. If you don't have a crock pot, set up a double boiler. Large pan with water, smaller pan with soap, set inside the larger pan.

Bring water to a boil, then lower the heat to a simmer. Don't let the water run out in the large pan.


----------



## Maura

My first couple of batches were pure olive oil soap. You stir and stir and stir. The smaller the batch, the longer you stir. A tiny batch such as yours would have traced if you'd used a blender instead of stirring by hand. If you decide to make another tiny olive oil only soap use your blender, or, pick up a _stick_ blender. This is a little appliance used to make milk shakes in a glass. I got mine at a thrift store for $2. If you make another batch, consider making a larger batch. Because of the balance of chemicals, the smaller the batch, the longer it takes to heat up and trace. If you use the entire contents of the lye can (I'm guessing 16 oz) and size up your batch, you will not need the stick blender, but you will want to stir fast (not enough to splash). If you use the stick blender you have to be careful because it will trace really fast.


----------



## Jesus Saves

Olive oil soap does take much longer to trace. I agree with the stick blender! Couldn't live without it!


----------

